# GameCom 777 7.1 Headset nicht Windows 7 64 Bit kompatibel?



## Jackass!!!! (3. Juli 2011)

Hy
Da ich auch gern spät abends mal ne runde spiele habe ich mir mal ein Headset bestellt.
Das Gamecom 777 7.1 Headset. Nun habe ich bei Amazon USA in einer Rezesion gelesen, dass es nicht kompatibel mit Windows 7 64bit ist, bzw der virtuelle Surround nicht funktioniert.
Kann das jemand bestätigen? Noch kann ich es stornieren.
"I have since discovered that the 777 is compatible with x32 Win7 but not x64. I am no programer, but that seems a bit odd. I have tried multiple things to get these to work, but Win7 x64 sees these as Stereo."


----------



## Madz (3. Juli 2011)

An deiner Stelle würde ich die Bestellung stornieren und einen guten Hifi Kopfhörer bestellen. Das klingt viel besser als der Gamingmist.


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Das Gamecom 777 geht unter Windows 7 auch mit Surround-Klang. Ein Kumpel von mir hat das HS.
Aber das 777 würde ich sowieso zurückschicken. Beim Probehören war ich überhaupt nicht überzeugt. Es sitzt weder bei mir noch bei meinem Kumpel bequem, da die LS nur mit sehr sehr dünnem Stoff bezogen sind. Zudem klingt das HS sehr blechern, der Tieftonbereich ist nur ganz schwach ausgeprägt.


----------



## cabbo (3. Juli 2011)

Hallo, ich hab das Headset und es funktioniert auch ohne Probeleme unter Win 7 64 Bit.
Ich muss sagen ich bin zufrieden damit. Es ist sehr bequem und durch das Micro ist meine Stimme glasklar für andere im TS. 
Hifi Kopfhörer mögen zwar besser sein aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

cabbo schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich hab das Headset und es funktioniert auch ohne Probeleme unter Win 7 64 Bit.
> Ich muss sagen ich bin zufrieden damit. Es ist sehr bequem und durch das Micro ist meine Stimme glasklar für andere im TS.
> Hifi Kopfhörer mögen zwar besser sein aber das muss jeder selbst wissen.



Es gibt aber sogar masdig bessere Headsets.
Drückt das Gamescom bei dir nicht?

Btw: In deiner Signatur ist ein Fehler, da steht Treupower statt Truepower


----------



## Jackass!!!! (3. Juli 2011)

Also zum Musikhören brauche ich es überhaupt nicht.
Rein um abends mal ein bissl zu zocken. Ich hätte halt gern ein Surround Headset.


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Jackass!!!! schrieb:
			
		

> Also zum Musikhören brauche ich es überhaupt nicht.
> Rein um abends mal ein bissl zu zocken. Ich hätte halt gern ein Surround Headset.



Was zockst du? Falls es Shooter sind nehm ein Roccat Kave(Ortung) Für andere Games das Logitech G35.
Falls Musik gehört werden soll, ein Hifi Kopfhörer a la AKG 503 etc.
So würde ICH das machen
Sind aufjedenfall alle besser als das Plantronics


----------



## Jackass!!!! (3. Juli 2011)

Hy
Also nur Shooter.

Hifi höre nur über meinen Yamaha Verstärker +Endstufen Kombi.
Über den PC höre ich so gut wie keine Musik. Da meine Hifi Surround Anlage von der Anordnung der Boxen nicht mit  meinem PC zusammenpasst, habe ich den PC Klang über meine Hifi Anlage gar nicht mehr.
Am PC habe ich die Harman Kardon  Soundsticks. Fürn paar Mp3 reicht mir das.
Wenn ich einen guten Hifi Kophörer haben wollte sind die Beyerdymic nicht schlecht. Würde ich dann eh an die Hifi Anlage anschliessen. 
Bei meinem MP3 Player hab ich einen Monster Dr Dree und einen guten Ultimate Ears.
Oh ich schweife zu sehr ab. Ja ich zocke nur mit dem PC (gerade Fear 3)


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Dann empfehle ich gaaaaanz eindeutig das Roccat Kave. Ich hatte schon so einige Headsets auf dem Kopf, und die Ortung, Surroundeindruck ist mit dem Kave sehr viel besser als mit allen anderen.

Was ich schon gehört hab:
Roccat Kave, G35, PC 360, Razer(kp ein blau leuchtendes an der Seite), Plantronics 777, Speedlink Medusa, AKG 503, Ein Beyerdynamic(ich glaube 770 DT oder so ähnlich), Creative Fatality, irgend eins aus der Steelseries(ich glaub das 7H)


----------



## Madz (3. Juli 2011)

Lass dir von HAWX keinenMist andrehen! Ein Hifi Kopfhörer + Dolby Headphone oder CMSS3D ist viel besser, als jedes 137 G4m0r H34dS3t. 


Wenn du Beyerdynamic magst, dann würde ich einen dieser Kopfhörer kaufen.


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Lass dir von HAWX keinenMist andrehen! Ein Hifi Kopfhörer + Dolby Headphone oder CMSS3D ist viel besser, als jedes 137 G4m0r H34dS3t.
> 
> Wenn du Beyerdynamic magst, dann würde ich einen dieser Kopfhörer kaufen.



Madz, sei du mal ruhig. Spiel mal einen Shooter wie CSS. Ohne gute räumliche Ortung hast du da einfach keine Chance.
Mein Kumpel hat das AKG 503 ich das Kave beide nutzen wir als Soundkarte eine X-Fi Titanium mit aktiviertem 3D Modus.
Fazit: Er hat sich nach probehören bei mir zusätzlich das Kave geholt, um in ESL und Co was zu erreichen.
Es ist einfach Fakt, dass dein geliebtes AKG für räumliche Ortung von Schritten und Schüssen nicht an ein "richtiges" 5.1 Kave ran kommt.

Ich rede hier nicht von Musikklang, da ist das Kave sogar meinem Uralt Creative Fatality 30 Euro Headset unterlegen.


----------



## Madz (3. Juli 2011)

> Spiel mal einen Shooter wie CSS. Ohne gute räumliche Ortung hast du da einfach keine Chance.
> Mein Kumpel hat das AKG 503 ich das Kave beide nutzen wir als Soundkarte eine X-Fi Titanium mit aktiviertem 3D Modus.
> Fazit: Er hat sich nach probehören bei mir zusätzlich das Kave geholt, um in ESL und Co was zu erreichen.


Blablaba... ich habe schon Shooter gespielt, als deine Mama noch nicht einmal im Traum daran dachte, dir überhaupt einen PC zu kaufen. Angefangen mit Q3, CS beta 0.2, über Battlefield 1942/BF2 (ESL, Clanbase, Gamestarliga alles #1) hin zu einigen anderen Spielen. 

In diesen gut 13 Jahren hatte ich so schon viele Headsets, verschiedene Soundkarten etc, daß ich mit sicherlich sehr gut beurteilen kann, was zum Spielen gut und was eben totale Grütze ist.
Die beste Lösung ist ein Hifi Kopfhörer + Soundkarte + Mikro.


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Kein Wunder bei BF ist die Ortung auch total unnötig, die Maps sind so groß das man fast nie auf eine Reichweite rankommt auf die man Schritte gut einordnen kann.
Außerdem hast du wohl noch nie ein Kave zur Ortung da gehabt sonst würdest du anders denken.
Gib doch einfach zu das verschiedene Kopfhörer/Headsets auch andere Anwendungsbereiche sowie Stärken und Schwächen haben.
Zumindest das AKG ist dem Kave in Ortung nicht gewachsen. Warum kauft sich mein Kumpel sonst eins, wenn das AKG, welches er ja auch besitzt, noch ein Kave?!

Ach was rede ich es hat keinen Zweck
Es gibt nicht die "Eierlegendewollmilchsau" das sollte einem klar sein.


----------



## Madz (3. Juli 2011)

> Kein Wunder bei BF ist die Ortung auch total unnötig, die Maps sind so  groß das man fast nie auf eine Reichweite rankommt auf die man Schritte  gut einordnen kann.


Du scheinst Battlefield noch nie intensiv gespielt zu haben.


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Du scheinst Battlefield noch nie intensix gespielt zu haben.



Also BF2 hab ich früher mal auf Lan's gespielt. Ist ganz nett meiner Meinung nach, mehr aber auch nicht. BC2 hab ich bis Rang 33 gespielt. Momentan spiele ich es nur noch sehr selten.

Ich denke trotzdem, dass es für sich spricht das sich jemand ein 2. Headset zulegt nur, um die Ortung zu verbessern.
Wie gesagt ich will das AKG nicht schlecht reden, denn es ist sonst jedem HS um Welten überlegen.


----------



## iceman650 (3. Juli 2011)

Übrigens empfehlen wir nicht umsonst Dolby Headphone und nicht CMSS-3D.
Hatte schon eine X-Fi und 2 Xonars, daher fragt nicht, wo ich das gelesen hätte 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Jackass!!!! (3. Juli 2011)

Ach Jungs, regt euch nicht auf, ich will doch nur abends ne runde spielen, und niemanden wecken.


----------



## Madz (3. Juli 2011)

Ja, aber willst du nicht das Beste für dein Geld?


----------



## Jackass!!!! (3. Juli 2011)

Schon, aber gewisse Aspekte sind für mich nicht allzu wichtig . Jetzt muss ich eh erstmal abwarten. Stornieren ging nicht mehr, da das Teil sich auch schon im Versand befindet . Aber es gibt ja die 14 Tage .
ich habe ja die harman soundsticks mit USB. Wenn ich ein USB headset anschliesse muss ich dann das harman System rausziehen? Beisst sich das?


----------



## iceman650 (3. Juli 2011)

Mit "gewisse Aspekte" meinst du den Klang nehme ich an? 

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (3. Juli 2011)

> Schon, aber gewisse Aspekte sind für mich nicht allzu wichtig .


Du gibst rel. viel Geld für ein Headset aus. 80€ sind schon mehr als der Durchschnitt, alleine das sagt, daß du wert auf guten Klang legst.
Für diesen Betrag bekommst du den besten Klang eben mit der Kombination aus AKG K530 (oder) Creative Aurvana, Zalman Mikro und Asus Xonar Dg. Das Plantronics kann damit absolut nicht mithalten.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (3. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt auch noch nicht so viele Headsets/Kopfhörer gehabt, aber ich kann sagen, dass Madz weiß, von was er redet.

BTT: Also ich hab selber das K530. Ist echt Top. Genauso wie der AKG Support. Hatte bei mir das Problem, dass die Kunstlederpolster, nach der Zeit aushärten. Wie jedes Kunstleder, weil ich es nach dem Zocken nie kurz vllt abgeschiwscht ab. Dadurch werden die Ohrpolster etwas härter und werden leicht Spröde. Dann hab ich bei AKG angerufen und des denen geschildert und 2Tage später hatte ich neue Ohrposlter (natürlich musste ich die Rechnung schicken).
Jetzt enhemen wir mal an , an diesem Kave geht irgendwas Kaputt. Denkste da bekommste Ersatzteile. Entweder paar wochen wegen RMA warten, oder was meistens mit Headsets passiert. IN DIE TONNE UND NEUES KAUFEN.

mfg alex

PS: für den K530 bekommste fast jedes Teil als Ersatzteil.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (3. Juli 2011)

Natürlich ist mir Klang wichtig. Ob man nun jeden Schritt gaaanz genau ortet oder nicht, dass ist mir nicht so wichtig.
Ich bin kein Clanzocker wo es auf jede Feinheit ankommt.
Und so schlecht hat das Plantronics nun auch nicht abgeschnitten wenn man sich Reviews durchliesst.
Ganz so auf blauen Dunst hab ich es ja auch nicht bestellt.
Jetzt muss ich eh warten bis es kommt. Zum abbestellen war es zu spät.
Zurück senden ist aber bei Amazon kein Problem.


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Jackass!!!! schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich ist mir Klang wichtig. Ob man nun jeden Schritt gaaanz genau ortet oder nicht, dass ist mir nicht so wichtig.
> Ich bin kein Clanzocker wo es auf jede Feinheit ankommt.  Problem.



Dann bist du wirklich wie Madz sagte eher ein AKG-Kandidat


----------



## iceman650 (3. Juli 2011)

Jackass!!!! schrieb:
			
		

> Und so schlecht hat das Plantronics nun auch nicht abgeschnitten wenn man sich Reviews durchliesst.


Ja meinste die schreiben was schlechtes über eine Firma, die ihnen Samples schickt? Da schneiden die sich ins eigene Fleisch. Auf diese tollen Reviews kann man getrost schei*en. Die Leute, die auch außerhalb von den Ferien hier (im Sound+Hifi) schreiben haben dir allesamt von dem Plantronics-Ding abgeraten. Die, die in den Ferien hier rumschreibseln nicht. Bilde dir deine eigene Meinung.



			
				HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Dann bist du wirklich wie Madz sagte eher ein AKG-Kandidat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ab ins Bett, morgen ist Kindergarten.
Blinde die von Farbe reden...
In Sachen Ortung, Bühnendarstellung und Detailauflösung klatscht der AKG K601 (150€, ich weiß dass der über Budget ist, sollte keine Empfehlung sein) bis 1000€ alles mir bekannte an die Wand. Dafür stehe ich mit meinem Namen. ()
Und glaube nicht, dass es AKG bei kleineren Kopfhörern auf einmal nicht mehr kann 
Wobei man natürlich sagen muss, dass AKG, die seit mehr als 60 Jahren Kopfhörer bauen, sich vor Plantronics echt in Acht nehmen muss. Achtung Sarkasmus.

Mfg, ice


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> Ab ins Bett, morgen ist Kindergarten.
> Blinde die von Farbe reden...
> In Sachen Ortung, Bühnendarstellung und Detailauflösung klatscht der AKG K601 und K701 bis 1000 alles mir bekannte an die Wand. Dafür stehe ich mit meinem Namen. ()
> Mfg, ice



Verkaufst du etwa auch Obst-Brei?
Auch du hast wohl keinen Vergleich zum Kave ich konnte beide in Counter-Strike: Source testen(mein Kumpel auch) und haben deshalb beide das Kave.(mein Kumpel hat für Musik ja noch sein AKG)
Von Bühnendarstellung oder Detailauflösung habe ich nie behauptet, dass das Kave dies gut beherscht

Edit: Vom Plantronics habe ich auch DEUTLICH abgeraten. Les genau nach was ich geschrieben hab, bevor du urteilst oder Dinge falsch interpretierst.


----------



## iceman650 (3. Juli 2011)

Bühnendarstellung  bezeichnet die Anordnung der Instrumente in der Musik die man hört. Also nicht unbedingt unwichtig. Schließlich ist beides im Endeffekt Ortung.
Und Übrigens habe ich schonmal geschrieben: 





iceman650 schrieb:


> Übrigens empfehlen wir nicht umsonst Dolby Headphone und nicht CMSS-3D.
> Hatte schon eine X-Fi und 2 Xonars, daher fragt nicht, wo ich das gelesen hätte


Dass CMSS-3D nicht toll ist, weiß ich selbst. Auch die Ortung bei Musik mit der X-Fi war Müll.

Mfg, ice


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> Bühnendarstellung  bezeichnet die Anordnung der Instrumente in der Musik die man hört. Also nicht unbedingt unwichtig. Schließlich ist beides im Endeffekt Ortung.
> Und Übrigens habe ich schonmal geschrieben: Dass CMSS-3D nicht toll ist, weiß ich selbst. Auch die Ortung bei Musik mit der X-Fi war Müll.
> 
> Mfg, ice



Da geb ich dir auch in beidem Recht, aber du redest an mir vorbei. Wir waren beim Kave/AKG nicht bei der X-Fi.

Was CMSS-3D angeht kann ich keine Meinung abgeben, da ich keinen Vergleich zu anderem hab. Es ist allerdings eindeutig besser als Onboard


----------



## Jackass!!!! (3. Juli 2011)

Nun ja wenn's mir nicht passt habe ich 14tätigiges umtauschrecht. Das ist ja das gute am onlinekauf


----------



## PEG96 (3. Juli 2011)

Ich gehe einfach mal von der these aus, dass HiFi viel glauben ist und wenn jetzt hawx das kave mit übelst geilem 5.1 Hardcore surround auf dem Kopf hat, dann springt genau fieser Glaube an. Dazu kommt noch, dass das Ohr nen eq integriert hat, der dafür sorgen kann, dass etwas gut klingt, wenn man es will. 
Um das zu umgehen, bietet sich ein blindtest an. 
Bis jetzt hat jeder, den ich gefragt habe festgestellt, dass der AKG nunmal eine bessere Ortung haben


----------



## iceman650 (3. Juli 2011)

Vor einer Stunde in einem anderen Thread:


nfsgame schrieb:


> [...]Und  die meisten Besitzer von dem Teil finden es nur gut, weil sie noch nie  etwas besseres gehört haben und dadurch keinerlei Vergleich  haben.


 Wird dir genauso gehen, nach dem Prinzip dumm und glücklich (no offence, aber ist eben so)

Mfg, ice


BTW: Blauertsche Bänder
Und da sipsap sagt, dass das Roccat-Teil einiges am Klang rumbiegt, kann man sich ein eigenes Bild machen


----------



## Madz (3. Juli 2011)

> Wird dir genauso gehen, nach dem Prinzip dumm und glücklich (no offence, aber ist eben so)


Einem 1:1 Vergleich wird das Teil niemals standhalten.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (3. Juli 2011)

Auch wenn ich jetzt nicht so der Überflieger in diesem thema bin, kann ich auf jedenfall sagen, dass HAWX KEINE AHNUNG HAT.  So das musste ich jetzt mal rauslasssen.

Du stellst hier andere die mehr ahnung haben als du dar, als würden sie Müll reden, Aber der wo hier Müll redet bist du. Schon das 5.1 oder 7.1 im Headset ist vollkommen sinnfrei. Weil es sind geschlossene Ohrmuscheln und keine Lautsprecher die alle im Zimmer/um die Gamingecke rumstehen.

Wie Madz geschrieben hat kann ein AKG so ein Kave (G4M3R HE4DS3T) in der pfeife rauchen.
mfg alex

PS: @HAWX soll jetzt nicht als Beleidigung aufgefasst werden. ABER WENN MAN KEINE AHNUNG HAT EINFACH MAL DIE FRESSE HALTEN.


----------



## HAWX (3. Juli 2011)

Leute ich erschieß mich gleich!
Ich sage jetzt zum gefühlt 1000sten mal:
Das AKG bietet eine wesentlich besseren Klang als das Kave. Das Kave klingt nahezu erbärmlich, wenn man es so sagen kann.
Ich spreche von ORTUNG in Ego-Shootern, da ist das Kave besser.



			
				PEG96 schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu kommt noch, dass das Ohr nen eq integriert hat, der dafür sorgen kann, dass etwas gut klingt, wenn man es will.
> 
> Bis jetzt hat jeder, den ich gefragt habe festgestellt, dass der AKG nunmal eine bessere Ortung haben


Zum ersten siehe oben
Zum 2. stimmt für mich und meinen Kumpel nicht annähernd.



			
				iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor einer Stunde in einem anderen Thread:
> Wird dir genauso gehen, nach dem Prinzip dumm und glücklich (no offence, aber ist eben so)
> 
> Mfg, ice
> ...



Siehe oben



			
				Madz schrieb:
			
		

> Einem 1:1 Vergleich wird das Teil niemals standhalten.



Siehe oben

@Hubyflyer Les mal was oben und in ALLEN anderen Posts von mir steht.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (3. Juli 2011)

ich meine nicht nur Klang sondern auch die Ortung.

mfg alex


----------



## Jackass!!!! (3. Juli 2011)

Natürlich ist HiFi glaubenssache. Sonnst hätte ich ja keine sunleiste .(wenn die hier jemand kennt) lol


----------



## Madz (3. Juli 2011)

Nein, Hifi ist nicht nur Glaubenssache. Tatsächlich vorhandene Qualitätsunterschied KANN man nicht einfach wegdiskutieren.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (4. Juli 2011)

Du bekommst halt bei HiFi sachen viel mehr fürs Geld.

Die Headsets sind extremst Überteuert. Bei HiFi Sachen bekommste viel mehr fürs Geld.
mfg alex

EDIT: Der Unterschied von HiFi und Gaming Headsets wird immer größer umso teurer es wird

PS: jetzt hab ich meinen 300. Beitrag für so etwas sinnloses verschwendet.


----------



## hydro (4. Juli 2011)

Leute langsam wird es wirklich lächerlich, wie hier auf Teufel komm raus versucht wird Sachen anzudrehen. 
Auf der einen Seite wird immer betont wie subjektiv der Klang ist, auf der anderen gibt es nur die Stadardlösung aus 4 Herstellern! Ich habe 9Jahre lang Online gespielt und das alles andere als schlecht und haltet euch fest, mit einem 25€ Plantronics und Onboard Sound. Ich versteh euch ja ( ich sehe es ja ähnlich ), dass ihr nur das "Beste" wollt, aber wie die "Beratungen" hier mitlerweile ablaufen grenzt das schon an Sekte.  

Das ganze soll nicht eure Empfehlungen an sich kritisieren, sondern eher die Art und Weise wie hier vorgegangen wird und ich finde nur wegen einer anderen Meinung (davon gibt es in Haifai Belangen viele) muss man nicht beleidigend werden...


----------



## nyso (4. Juli 2011)

Das Kave bietet im Leben keine bessere Ortung!

Ich habe/hatte ein Medusa. Die einzige Stärke dieses teils war die Ortung, da ist es gleichauf mit aktuellen Headsets, dankt fünf wirklichen Kopfhörern. Ansonsten ist es echt *******, aber die Ortung ist sehr gut.

So, und weißte was? Der absolute EinsteigerKopfhörer SH HD555 hat eine noch bessere Ortung, so kurios das klingen mag. Und ich weiß was Ortung ist, ich spiele sehr nach Ohr, und das sicher nicht schlecht. Wäre die Ortung schlecht, hätte ich die HD555 sofort in die nächsbeste Ecke geworfen. Wie fällt der Vergleich dann erst bei noch besseren Hifi-Kopfhörern aus?


----------



## sinthor4s (4. Juli 2011)

Da der Threadersteller mehrfach betont hat das er damit nur ein wenig zocken will, sollten wir mal das Augenmerk etwas verschieben.

@TE: Egal ob HiFi oder Gaming, das wichtigste ist das es bequem sitzt. Also lass dir von niemandem etwas einreden und teste selbst ob das Teil, das du dir holen willst, passt, oder eben nicht. Nichts ist schlimmer, als ein nach kurzer Zeit drückendes Headset. (oder eben Kopfhörer)


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich schon gehört hab:
> Roccat Kave, G35, PC 360, Razer(kp ein blau leuchtendes an der Seite), Plantronics 777, Speedlink Medusa, AKG 530 Ein Beyerdynamic(ich glaube 770 DT oder so ähnlich), Creative Fatality, irgend eins aus der Steelseries(ich glaub das 7H)






			
				hydro schrieb:
			
		

> Leute langsam wird es wirklich lächerlich, wie hier auf Teufel komm raus versucht wird Sachen anzudrehen.
> Auf der einen Seite wird immer betont wie subjektiv der Klang ist, auf der anderen gibt es nur die Stadardlösung aus 4 Herstellern! Ich habe 9Jahre lang Online gespielt und das alles andere als schlecht und haltet euch fest, mit einem 25€ Plantronics und Onboard Sound. Ich versteh euch ja ( ich sehe es ja ähnlich ), dass ihr nur das "Beste" wollt, aber wie die "Beratungen" hier mitlerweile ablaufen grenzt das schon an Sekte.
> 
> Das ganze soll nicht eure Empfehlungen an sich kritisieren, sondern eher die Art und Weise wie hier vorgegangen wird und ich finde nur wegen einer anderen Meinung (davon gibt es in Haifai Belangen viele) muss man nicht beleidigend werden...



Sign!



			
				nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Das Kave bietet im Leben keine bessere Ortung!
> 
> Ich habe/hatte ein Medusa. Die einzige Stärke dieses teils war die Ortung, da ist es gleichauf mit aktuellen Headsets, dankt fünf wirklichen Kopfhörern. Ansonsten ist es echt *******, aber die Ortung ist sehr gut.
> 
> So, und weißte was? Der absolute EinsteigerKopfhörer SH HD555 hat eine noch bessere Ortung, so kurios das klingen mag. Und ich weiß was Ortung ist, ich spiele sehr nach Ohr, und das sicher nicht schlecht. Wäre die Ortung schlecht, hätte ich die HD555 sofort in die nächsbeste Ecke geworfen. Wie fällt der Vergleich dann erst bei noch besseren Hifi-Kopfhörern aus?



Wenn du nach oben guckst habe ich bisher jeweils 2 richtige 5.1 Headsets(Kave,Medusa) und ein simulierendes G35 gehört, zum Vergleich ordne ich denen jetzt mal subjektive Punktzahlen zu.( Es geht nur um Ortung)

Mein Fazit:
Roccat Kave: 100%(bester Kandidat deshalb gehe ich von 100% aus vielleich geht es ja noch besser)
Medusa: 50%(trotz 5.1 ist es den anderen Headsets nicht gewachsen, das mag vllt. auch viel an der Schaleform liegen)
G35: 55%
AKG 530: 65%


----------



## nyso (4. Juli 2011)

Dann war das Medusa schlicht und ergreifend nicht richtig eingestellt. Wenn es das ist, ist die Ortung absolut gut!

Bestes Beispiel Crysis. Noch recht am Anfang, kurz nachdem man die Wissenschaftlerin aus dem Haus gerettet hat und die Panzer erledigt hat.

Als es da in den Wald geht. Alles voller Mücken, und die Ortung ist PERFEKT! Man kann sie quasi aus der Luft fangen wenn man das möchte


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Dann war das Medusa schlicht und ergreifend nicht richtig eingestellt. Wenn es das ist, ist die Ortung absolut gut!
> 
> Bestes Beispiel Crysis. Noch recht am Anfang, kurz nachdem man die Wissenschaftlerin aus dem Haus gerettet hat und die Panzer erledigt hat.
> 
> Als es da in den Wald geht. Alles voller Mücken, und die Ortung ist PERFEKT! Man kann sie quasi aus der Luft fangen wenn man das möchte



Wie empfindest du denn das Medusa im Vergleich zu AKG's etc oder anderen dir bekannten Headsets? Das finde ich jetzt sehr interessant.


----------



## nyso (4. Juli 2011)

Einen Vergleich zu anderen kann ich nicht ziehen, aus dem einfachen Grund weil ich andere nicht gehört habe. Ich kann das Medusa nur mit den SH HD 555 vergleichen.

Aber auch ohne den Vergleich zu den anderen Hörern, 50% kommt nur zustande wenn das Medusa einen defekt hatte(was bei der Verarbeitung an der Tagesordnung liegt) oder man es eben, weil man nur schnell probehören will, nicht richtig eingestellt hatte. Die alten Medusas nehmen einem da nichts ab, das wird alles manuell konfiguriert, und die Software ist auch nicht gerade die beste.


----------



## HAWX (4. Juli 2011)

nyso schrieb:
			
		

> Einen Vergleich zu anderen kann ich nicht ziehen, aus dem einfachen Grund weil ich andere nicht gehört habe. Ich kann das Medusa nur mit den SH HD 555 vergleichen.
> 
> Aber auch ohne den Vergleich zu den anderen Hörern, 50% kommt nur zustande wenn das Medusa einen defekt hatte(was bei der Verarbeitung an der Tagesordnung liegt) oder man es eben, weil man nur schnell probehören will, nicht richtig eingestellt hatte. Die alten Medusas nehmen einem da nichts ab, das wird alles manuell konfiguriert, und die Software ist auch nicht gerade die beste.



Es scheint, dann eine stümperhafte Neuauflage davon zugeben, denn du sagtest ja auch, dass dein Medusa die Ohren umschließt. Das das ich getestet habe war sehr unbequem und lag richtig schön auf.


----------



## ZET (4. Juli 2011)

Wisst ihr was ich am aller besten an der Beratung finde.
Das hier wieder Diskutiert wird was jetzt besser zum zocken ist, Gaming Headset oder Hifi Kopfhörer.
Aber nicht konkret auf die Fragen des Themenstarters eingegangen wird.
Wie er schon gesagt hat will er nur damit ne runde Abends zocken und die Nachbarn nicht stören
und keine Music hören oder sonstiges.
Abgesehen davon kostet ein wirklich vernünftiger Hifi Kopfhörer locker mal schnell an die 150-200€
wo man dann auch wirklich einen Perfekten Klang hat in nahezu allen Tonlagen.
Nicht wie bei denn "Mittelklasse Hifi Kopfhörern" wie ihr hier von sprecht.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (4. Juli 2011)

So sieht's aus. Meine primäre Frage war ja auch nur, ob die headphones mit Win 7 64 funzen. Ich will ein bissl zocken. Würde ich einen HiFi Kopfhörer suchen hätte ich den Thread im HiFi Forum aufgemacht. Und ist nicht so das ich von HiFi nix verstehe. Meine Anlage ist sehr gut. Habe infinity kappa 90 Boxen , eine Sun leiste, Yamaha Verstärker + yamaha Endstufe , einen    50 es Sony cd Player (HiFi Freaks dürfte das ein begriff sein) , verkabelt ist alles mit van den hul Kabeln . Würde ich dafür Kopfhörer suchen würde ich mich natürlich ganz wo anders umschauen. Aber ich will ja nun mal abends nur mal ein Stündchen spielen ohne jemanden zu wecken.Mehr nicht


----------



## iceman650 (4. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> [...]ich erschieß mich gleich!
> Ich sage jetzt zum gefühlt 1000sten mal:[...]


 Und ICH sage zum Tausendsten mal: Wenn du es mit deinem sch*** CMSS3D probierst, ists ja Kacke. Dolby Headphone...



			
				ZET schrieb:
			
		

> Abgesehen davon kostet ein wirklich vernünftiger Hifi Kopfhörer locker mal schnell an die 150-200€
> wo man dann auch wirklich einen Perfekten Klang hat in nahezu allen Tonlagen.


"Vernünftig" liegt ja auch im Auge des Betrachters 



Mfg, ice


----------



## Jackass!!!! (8. Juli 2011)

So Plantronics geht heute wieder back to Amazon.
Leider drückt mir das Teil sehr am Schädel, auch vermisse ich den Bass.
Den Surroundsound lässt man lieber ausgeschaltet wie ich finde. Irgendwie ein wildes durcheinander.

Was haltet ihr vom AKG GHS1 Headset? Das würde mich ansprechen


----------



## Madz (8. Juli 2011)

Also ich würde an deiner Stelle mal den Creative Aurvana und den AKG K530 hören. Beide völlig unterschiedlich abgestimmt und zusammen mit einr Asus Xonar Dg und einem Zalman Mikro das sehr viel bessere "Headset".


----------



## Jackass!!!! (8. Juli 2011)

Ok überlege ich mir mal. Der Aurvana ist ja ein In Ear. Da könnte ich auch meine Ultimate Ears oder meine Monster Dr Drees benutzen. Da spricht mich der 530er oder der 601er schon eher an.

Kannst du den eine Aussage über das AKG Headset machen? Ist es besser als das Plantronics?

P.S
Also die Pseudo Surround ist ja echt fürn Eimer. Das habe ich schon nach 5 Minuten ausgeschlatet.


----------



## Madz (8. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich meinte ich den: Creative Aurvana Live! Headphones schwarz: Amazon.de: Elektronik




> Kannst du den eine Aussage über das AKG Headset machen? Ist es besser als das Plantronics?


*Achtung Spekulation (!):* Vermutlich ja, aber mit einem gleich teuren Hifi Kopfhörer wird es nicht mithalten können.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (8. Juli 2011)

Ein paar Meinungen über das AKG Headset würde mich dennoch interessieren. Ist es besser als das Plantronics.
Eine Soundkarte wollte ich mir eigentlich nicht noch einbauen. Ich wollte es eigentlich über meine Onboard laufen lassen.
Habe ein ASrock Deluxe 5 Board.
Nicht das ich auf Onboard stehe, aber ich habe am PC die Harman Kardon Sounsticks mit USB Anschluss.
Und im Harman System ist ja ne Soundkarte eingebaut. 
Dementsprechend brauche ich eigentlich keine Soundkarte.


----------



## Madz (8. Juli 2011)

> Eine Soundkarte wollte ich mir eigentlich nicht noch einbauen. Ich wollte es eigentlich über meine Onboard laufen lassen.


Du glaubst garnicht, wie schlecht sich Onboard Sound mit den entsprechenden Kopfhörern anhört.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (8. Juli 2011)

Glaube ich dir schon, aber wie gesagt ich habe das Harman System mit USB. Deshalb brauche ich für den PC keine Soundkarte.
Und am Harman kann ich nunmal nichts anschliessen.


----------



## Madz (8. Juli 2011)

Kann man nicht irgendwie beides betrieben?


----------



## Jackass!!!! (8. Juli 2011)

Ja schon. Im Thermaltake Hafx 942 ist ja genug Platz.
Aber dann hätte ich eine Soundkarte im Harman System, eine Onboard, und eine "normale" Soundkarte.
Irgendwie n bissl viel.
Und nur um abends mal 2 Stündchen mit dem Kopfhörer zu spielen. Ich weiss nicht.
Geht mir nicht um die paar Groschen für ne Soundkarte.


----------



## Madz (8. Juli 2011)

Also du solltest es wirklich auf einen Versuch mit den beiden Kopfhörern und einer Asus Xonar Dg ankommen lassen. Du wirst sicher begeistert sein.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (8. Juli 2011)

Meinst du diese "billige" Karte?
ASUS Xonar DG 5.1 PCI Soundkarte Dolby Low Profile | eBay
Lohnt es sich den 601er vorzuziehen?


----------



## iceman650 (8. Juli 2011)

Das GHS1 ist wohl besser als das Plantronics, ist aber baugleich zu einem kleineren AKG, der nicht an K530 und Aurvana Live rankommt. Aber im Vergleich zum Plantronics wird es dich beeindrucken. Im Vergleich zu unseren Standardantworten nicht.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (8. Juli 2011)

> Lohnt es sich den 601er vorzuziehen?


Ja, wenn du die 150€ hast, würde ich den nehmen. Der 601er macht eine Soundkarte aber noch unumgänglicher.


----------



## HAWX (8. Juli 2011)

Jackass!!!! schrieb:


> So Plantronics geht heute wieder back to Amazon.
> Leider drückt mir das Teil sehr am Schädel, auch vermisse ich den Bass.
> Den Surroundsound lässt man lieber ausgeschaltet wie ich finde. Irgendwie ein wildes durcheinander.
> 
> Was haltet ihr vom AKG GHS1 Headset? Das würde mich ansprechen


 
Sind genau meine Erfahrungen blechener Klang mit wenig Bass und sehr unbequem weil das Polster so dünn ist.


----------



## iceman650 (8. Juli 2011)

Wobei ich einen AKG K601 nicht kaufen würde ohne ihn gehört zu haben. Speziell dieser analytische Klang gefällt nicht jedem.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (8. Juli 2011)

Naja, bei Thomann.de hat man ja die 30 Tage Rückgaberecht.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (8. Juli 2011)

War den der Link zur Soundkarte richtig?


----------



## Diavolos (8. Juli 2011)

Jackass!!!! schrieb:


> War den der Link zur Soundkarte richtig?



Jop der Link war richtig und lass dich nicht vom günstigen Preis der DG täuschen, die Karte lässt den Onboardsound alt aussehen.
Ich nutzte sie selber und bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Jackass!!!! (9. Juli 2011)

Hy
Was haltet ihr den vom Beyerdynamic DT-860?
Der wird gerade für 99 bei Äbay direkt von Beyer verkauft.


----------



## Sync (9. Juli 2011)

Ist nicht so Bassstark, etwas Höhenbetont und mit 340 g "recht" schwer obwohl er aus Kunststoff ist..soweit ich weiß  aber für 99€ ein guter Deal.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (9. Juli 2011)

MMM
Dann doch lieber AKG? Der Preis für die Beyer ist schon verlockend.


----------



## Sync (9. Juli 2011)

AKG sind noch neutraler und analytischer abgestimmt. 
Am Anfang kann es "seltsam" klingen. Wenn man sich aber einmal daran gewöhnt hat, macht es ziemlich Spaß damit zu hören.

Die Entscheidung kann dir aber keiner abnehmen


----------



## iceman650 (9. Juli 2011)

Och Mensch...
Neutraler und Analytischer? Analytisch ist NICHT gleich mit neutral.
Und noch analytischer als ein DT860 ist nicht soo einfach 
Kommt davon wenn man das "Beyerdynamic baut nur Bassschleudern" wie eine Gebetsmühle nachplappert, der DT860 (der die offene Variante vom DT660 darstellt, den ich besitze) hat absolut nicht viel Bass. Eher eine Ohrensäge, so kommt der einem teilweise vor bei miesen Aufnahmen.
Und dieser Satz von mir gilt auch für den Beyer DT860:


			
				iceman650 schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei ich einen AKG K601 nicht kaufen würde ohne ihn gehört zu  haben. Speziell dieser analytische Klang gefällt nicht jedem.



Mfg, ice


----------



## Jackass!!!! (9. Juli 2011)

Sagen wir es mal so: Welcher hat den ordentlich Bass?


----------



## iceman650 (9. Juli 2011)

Meinst du mit "ordentlich" viel Bass oder qualitativ guten Bass?
Und in welchem Preisfenster bewegen wir uns nun? (sry, finds auf die schnelle nicht )

Mfg, ice


----------



## Sync (9. Juli 2011)

Hab nie gesagt, dass er eine Bassschleuder ist. 
Er hat auf jeden Fall mehr Bass als mein AKG 272 HD und die Höhen sind auch viel ausgeprägter.. soweit ich mich erinnern kann.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (9. Juli 2011)

Meine ordentlich viel Bass 
Also die 100 für den Beyer die waren schon OK. 
Ich streite mich jetzt aber auch nicht um + 50 Euro.
Aber vergesst nicht: Mein primäres Ansinnen ist immer noch das Gaming


----------



## iceman650 (9. Juli 2011)

Beyerdynamic DT770 Pro wäre super, dazu aber dann eine kleine Asus Xonar  (muss ja nicht teuer sein)
Ein Audio-Technica ATH-M50 oder der Shure SRH750DJ sind auch harte Bassbomber. Haben beide aber nicht die tollste Ortung.
Ansonsten ein günstiger (aber nicht unbedingt schlechter) Creative Aurvana Live wie ich schon sagte.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Jackass!!!! (9. Juli 2011)

Ok. Schaue mal ob ich den DT770 Pro zum Budget meines Vertrauens bekommen kann.
Ich nehme aber mal an, dass diese Kopfhörer auch zum Musike hören geeignet sind? (Ich rede ja noch vom Gaming)
Vielleicht stöpsel ich den ja doch mal an meine Anlage.


----------



## PEG96 (9. Juli 2011)

Ja, warum nicht?


----------



## Madz (9. Juli 2011)

Die beste Ortung haben unter anderem die AKG, allerdings sind die weit weg von Bassschleuder.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (9. Juli 2011)

Ich finde ein höher abgestimmter KH ist fast besser für die Ortung weil geräusche wie Schritte, Nachladen etc. eher hohe Töne sind.


mfg alex


----------



## Jackass!!!! (9. Juli 2011)

Hy
einen werfe ich noch in die Runde.
Was haltet ihr von den Monster Beats Studio?

Ich habe ja den Monster drees In Ears und bin sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## iceman650 (9. Juli 2011)

Monster Beats darf man nur kaufen, wenn Geld, Robustheit und Klang nicht wichtig sind.
Mal ganz direkt gesagt sind nicht nur die Kopfhörer sondern auch die InEars Müll, verglichen mit anderen Konkurrenten (Phonak PFE012, Shure SE215 oder Klipsch S4 zum Beispiel).

Mfg, ice


----------



## nfsgame (9. Juli 2011)

Hmm, Ne Bassroller fürn Kopf . Wenn man hauptsächlich Bass hört und einem die Musik drumrum egal ist kann man eventuell noch mit zufrieden sein .


----------



## iceman650 (9. Juli 2011)

Würd ich nicht sagen, so toll ist der Bass der Beats nicht^^
Da hauen Shure SRH750DJ und Audio-Technica ATH-M50 besseren raus. Auch wenn ich den ATH-M50 direkt streichen würde wegen der schlechten Ortung.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Sync (9. Juli 2011)

Zu den Monster Beats.
Kumpel hat sich die "ach so tollen" Cable Beats geholt.

Der erste ist nach 2 Wochen gebrochen. Eingeschickt. Der 2. nach ca 2 Monaten an der gleichen Stelle ( DER BÜGEL!!!) 
Eingeschickt, Geld zurück verlangt... Dann hat er meinen Denon ausprobiert und fand ihn auf Anhieb besser.

Geil ist auch, dass die Dr.Dre Studio 2AAA Batterien brauchen


----------



## Madz (9. Juli 2011)

Das einzig wirklich hervorragende bei den Dr. Dre ist das Produktplacement. Das Produkt selbst ist niemals den verlangten Preis wert.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (9. Juli 2011)

Ok dann bleibe ich bei den beyerdynamics


----------



## Jackass!!!! (10. Juli 2011)

Hy
Ich habe noch ein biss gestöbert (habe ja noch Zeit, die Beyerauktion läuft ja erst heute abend aus).
Ich habe den Klipsch Image one gefunden. Der soll einen recht guten Bass für den Preis haben.
Kennt den jemand?


----------



## iceman650 (10. Juli 2011)

Ich nicht, DIE hier aber.
Ansonsten vielleicht noch einen Sennheiser HD25, der hat aber auch eine eher miese Ortung.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Jackass!!!! (10. Juli 2011)

Ich habe ja auch noch ein Iphone 4. Könnte ja passen...


----------



## Jackass!!!! (10. Juli 2011)

Als kleine Info für Madz, ich habe mir den AKG 601 bei Ebay geschossen.
Denke für 88 Euro kann ich da jetzt nicht sooo viel falschmachen.
Die Asus Xonar DG werde ich gleich ordern.

Und da das Teil ja nicht schlecht sein soll, kann ich ihn durchaus auch mal mit meiner Hifi Anlage bekanntmachen.


----------



## iceman650 (10. Juli 2011)

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber der wird dir absolut garnicht gefallen, wenn dir die Beats-In-Ears gefallen.
Vergleich
Das sind 20 Decibel unterschied im Bass, und 3db mehr sind doppelte Lautstärke AFAIR 


Mfg, ice


----------



## Jackass!!!! (10. Juli 2011)

Ach das passt schon . Sonnst kommense halt wieder weg. Versuch macht schlau. Die xonar dg kann ich doch immer noch nehmen? Die drees habt ihr ja alle verrissen. Vielleicht hab ich ja jetzt das was ich schon immer gesucht habe aber noch nie drann gedacht habe


----------



## iceman650 (10. Juli 2011)

Dann viel Glück. Du wirst aber auf jeden Fall erst einmal mindestens 20 Stunden mit deinen Hörern verbringen, um dich mit ihnen anzufreunden 
Die Xonar DG sollte passen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Jackass!!!! (10. Juli 2011)

Dann hoffe ich das es eine Freundschaft wird.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (12. Juli 2011)

Hy
Sagt mal beintächtigt ein verlängerungskabel den Klang?
Da ich den AKG auch gern mal für die Hifi ANlage nutzen möcht und kein Lust habe immer hinter den PC zu kriechen.


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2011)

Nein, keine Stück. Ich denke erst eine höhere zweistellige Länge würde einen Unterschied evtl. hörbar machen.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (12. Juli 2011)

Ok. Dann hoffe ich mal madz das ich mit meiner neuen Kombi besser fahre.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (12. Juli 2011)

Hy
macht es einen Sinn die ASUS XONAR D1 7.1 zu kaufen? Oder reicht die DG?


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2011)

Die Dg reicht. Der Aufpreis wäre besser in einen noch hochwertigeren Kopfhörer investiert.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (12. Juli 2011)

Hast du nicht auch den AKG 601 und eine grössere Xonar?


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2011)

Nein, ich besitze einen AKg K601, der von meinem Onkyo TX SR 608 betrieben wird.


Ich war gedanklich noch in einem anderen Thread (mit AKG K530). Hätte ich den receiver nicht, würde ich mir dazu eine Essence STX kaufe.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (12. Juli 2011)

Ich habe auch den K601 gekauft


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2011)

Wie gesagt, dazu würde ich eine Essence STX nehmen.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (12. Juli 2011)

Merke ich das beim spielen?
Musik höre ich an meiner Anlage. Habe einen CDP XA 50 Es Sony Player. Dürfte in Hifi Kreisen bekannt sein.
Musik only über meine Anlage.


----------



## iceman650 (12. Juli 2011)

"Merken" - Ja
Lohnen tut es sich aber nicht bei Games only mmn.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Madz (12. Juli 2011)

Ausprobieren würde ich es an seiner Stelle trotzdem. Einfach mal die DG UND die Essence bestellen und selbst hören.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (12. Juli 2011)

Währe die D2 ein Komromiss?


----------



## iceman650 (13. Juli 2011)

Nicht merklich besser als die D1, würde diese nehmen.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Jackass!!!! (13. Juli 2011)

Hat die D1 auch diesen Kopfhörerverstärker? Oder braucht man den nicht?
Dann würde ich die D1 zum spielen nehmen.


----------



## iceman650 (13. Juli 2011)

Die D1 hat keinen Kopfhörerverstärker, aber der ist... mmn sehr überschätzt.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Jackass!!!! (13. Juli 2011)

Ok
Gibt es dieses Kophörersurround nur bei den Asus Karten?
Sonst scheint die  X-Fi Forte von Auze auch gut zu sein.


----------



## iceman650 (13. Juli 2011)

Nep, das gibts bei vielen Karten. Bei den einen gibt es CMSS-3D, bei anderen Dolby Headphone. Arbeiten praktisch alle gleich.

Mfg, ice


----------



## Jackass!!!! (13. Juli 2011)

Hey madz Lehre mal dein pn fach. Ich möchte dich mal was fragen.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (22. Juli 2011)

Moin Madz.
Habe meinen AKG 601 erhalten.
Habe ihn nur an der Hifi Anlage getestet.
Die Xonar Xense baue ich heute ein, dann werde ich mehr wissen.
Also an der Anlage gefällt mir der 601 sehr gut. Mit meinen Jack Johnson Cds kommt der Klang super rüber.
Ich betreibe ihn direkt an der Kopfhörerbuchse meines Sony Cdp Xa 50es Players.

Ist diese Verlängerung qualitativ ausreichend?
Goldkabel Profi EXTENSION Kopfhörerverlängerung 2,00 Meter unser Sommer-Hit - die nadel - Ihr Onlineshop fuer HiFi-Zubehoer und mehr


----------



## Madz (22. Juli 2011)

Das Kabel finde ich zu teuer. Das geht sicher auch noch günstiger.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (22. Juli 2011)

So eine ganz billige Strippe will ich nun auch nicht


----------



## Madz (22. Juli 2011)

Goldkabel sind echt gut, ich hab mir jetzt auch welche gekauft (2,5mm/3€/m), weil ich nicht warten konnt, bis Reichelt liefert. Rein mechanisch sind die wirklich super. An Kabelklang glaube ich eh nicht.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Juli 2011)

Nimm was mit Cordial-Kabel und Neutrik-Stecker was du bei Thomann bekommen kannst. Mechanisch stabil und nicht überteuert. Kabelklang gibt es nicht.


----------



## Jackass!!!! (22. Juli 2011)

Hy
Ich habe bei der Kopfhörerverstärkereinstellung High Gain gewählt +12db for 64-300Ohms.
Ist das richtig?
Ich kann noch extra High Gain anwählen+18db for 300-600 Ohms.

Ein Problem habe ich jedoch, wenn ich den Rechner hochfahre komme ich sofort in das Bios.
Auch wenn ich die Einstellungen speichere. Beim Hochfahren ist es wieder da.
Hatte ich vorher nicht??
Und klackt eine Soundkarte? Irgendwie macht das ein komische "klack" Geräusch beim hochfahren.


----------



## hubiflyer1994 (23. Juli 2011)

Das klicken oder Klacken müsste ein relais (ich hoffe so schreibt man es) sein. Wenn der treiber geladen wird, wird es betätigt. Normalerweise 2 mal bzw. 4 mal. Es schalten von den hinteren Ausgängen auf das Frontpanel um. Wenn du mal im Treiber das Frontpanel auswählst, müsstest du dieses Klicken auch hören.


mfg alex


----------



## Jackass!!!! (23. Juli 2011)

Hy
Danke.
Ich habe aber das Problem das der Rechner seit einbau der Soundkarte nicht immer sofort hochfährt.
Er startet beim hochfahren sofort ins Bios?
Onboard Sound habe ich deaktiviert.
Wenn ich das Bios verlasse fährt der Rechner auch hoch. Karte wird normal erkannt in der Systemsteuerung und funktioniert auch.
Mache ich den Rechner aus, und wieder an, startet er wieder sofort das Bios??
Kann mir da jemand helfen? Warum fährt er nich normal hoch?


----------



## hd-man (23. Juli 2011)

Hi @all,

wollte mich auch mal hier einbringen.
Ich bin der Kollege der für die Montage zuständig ist, war gerade bei Jackass und habe spaßeshalber die Soundkarte ausgebaut, PC gestartet und er fuhr wieder normal hoch ohne vorher ins Bios zu gehen.
Dann habe ich mal einen anderes PCIe Slot getestet, nach dem start fuhr der PC wieder ins Bios.
Jackass hatte vergessen zu erwähnen das es mehrere Male bei der Treiberinstallation Probleme gab, erst nachdem direkt von der CD WIN7 ausgewählt wurde konnte die Installation fortgesetzt werden.
Obwohl ich dann wieder die Soundkarte im ursprünglichen Slot hineingesteckt habe (größerer Abstand zur Graka, zwecks besserer Belüftung) wurde die SK nicht erkannt und der Treiber sollte neu installiert werden....... na das kann es doch nicht sein. 

Und die Sache mit dem Relais ist auch merkwürdig, habe auch eine separate SK (Sound Blaster X -Fi Xtreme Audio) da klickt nix, zumindest nicht im hörbaren Bereich, auf der Arbeit verbauen wir auch Relais, da muß es absolut stille sein damit irgendetwas gehört werden kann.
Denke da werden mindere Teile verbaut oder da steckt der Wurm drin.

Kollege stört das klicken nicht, nur das Bios Problem sollte doch irgendwie zu lösen sein.



Gruß, hd-man


----------



## Jackass!!!! (26. Juli 2011)

Da wohl zur Problematik keiner was sagen konnte, was eigentlich schade ist, habe ich weiter selbst rumprobiert. Die Lösung war ein neues beta BIOS für mein Asrock Deluxe 5.


----------

